# ISO Breakfast casserole recipe



## Alix (Dec 23, 2004)

OK the one I am looking for is hashbrowns, eggs, cheese, bacon. I can't find it anywhere and I want to make it for Christmas morning. I can fake it if I have to, but would rather have at least approximate proportions. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 23, 2004)

Here's the one I have!

Sunday Brunch Casserole

½ lb sliced bacon
½ c chopped onion
½ c chopped green pepper
12 eggs
1 c milk
½ tsp pepper
1 pkg (16 oz) frozen hash brown potatoes, thawed
1 c (4 oz) shredded cheddar cheese
1 tsp salt

In a skillet, cook bacon until crisp.  Remove with a slotted spoon.  Crumble and set aside on paper towel.  In drippings, sauté onion and green pepper until tender.  Remove with a slotted spoon.  Beat eggs and milk in a large bowl.  Stir in hash browns, cheese, salt, pepper, onion, green pepper, and bacon.  Transfer to a greased 13x9x2” baking dish.  Bake, uncovered, for 35-45 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean.


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks PA, thats the one! WOOHOO! Ready for Christmas now.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 24, 2004)

PA Baker, here is the version that I have, but I think that I like yours better for a larger meal.  My version is great when I am making it for myself or just another person.  Mine isn't a casserole.  I wonder how easy it would be to have your recipe and bake it in a 8x8 inch pan?   

Easy Skillet Frittata

3 tablespoons oil	 
2 cups frozen shredded hash brown potatoes
¼ cup diced green bell pepper
6 eggs, beaten
10 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
½ cup cheese
2 tablespoons milk or water

Heat oil in large non-stick skillet.  Add potatoes and green pepper; cook 5 minutes or until potatoes are browned, stirring occasionally.  Mix eggs and milk in small bowl.  Pour egg mixture evenly over potatoes and green pepper; sprinkle with bacon.  Cover and reduce heat to low.  Cook 8-11 minutes or until eggs are set.  Sprinkle with cheese.  Cover and heat until cheese melts.  Cut into wedges and serve.


----------

